# Baselworld 2017: The Mühle Teutonia Sport and Lunova models



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

A Need for Speed: The Teutonia Sport

Be it roaring down the Nürburgring race track or speeding down the slopes in the Swiss Alps, the new Teutonia Sport I doesn't just thrive on measuring the time it takes to cover a certain distance, but also loves to reveal speed measurements at a glance too. This special feature of the new sport chronograph from the German town of Glashütte is all thanks to its clever tachymeter function. If the Teutonia Sport I is used to measure the time it takes to travel 1000 metres, the red scale on the flange of the watch enables you to read your speed at a glance.

Big City Lights: The new Lunova

The new Lunova by Mühle-Glashütte represents individuality at its best. It stays true to its reduced and cool design while the world around it strives to keep up with the classic trend, takes a sporty approach to rival fashionable black suits and goes for the elegant look when everyone else decides to be casual. This new collection not only stands out thanks to the well-known nautical values of its creators at the independent family company in the German town of Glashütte, namely precision, robustness and perfect readability. It also goes one step further by combining these values with a new and unique Mühle-Glashütte design that is particularly elegant thanks to its unusually large number of surfaces with a polished finish. This shiny appearance also acted as the inspiration behind the name of this new family of watches. The first part of the name Lunova is inspired by the Latin word "lumen", meaning shine, light or bright. The second part comes from the Latin word "novus", which can be translated as new, fresh or young.






​
The Lunova will be available as three hander date, three hander day/date (Titanium) and chronograph.


----------



## Gerrard8 (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks for sharing.
I like Lunova. It seems only the index are applied, not numerals. I would prefer both are applied.

Or if Muhle just make a black dial version of Mark XVI spitfire with some tweaks, that would be something nice to wait for.


----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

I just discovered the Lunova Datum... wow! beautiful piece!


----------



## ajbutler13 (Jan 16, 2014)

That Lunova Date is clearly picking a fight with the Nomos Club Automat Datum Dunkel.


----------

